# O GEE Maxi!!   1 0 0 0!



## cuchuflete

Maxiogee has done it!

 With grace, wit, style, humor, intelligence, and knowledge, no less.
Thanks for being a part of the family.

Un abrazo,
Cuchu
​


----------



## ILT

*Wow Maxi!

A thousand posts already??? Thanks for so many insighful and helpful posts!

  *


----------



## Bhanu

*Félicitations!*​*Congratulazioni!​Selamat!

I don't know if these are
ALL correct, but you
get the idea!   

Thank you for 1,000 posts!​*


----------



## Vanda

It´s always a pleasure and a source of learning 
reading your witty posts!
Thank you!​


----------



## ElaineG

That was fast!  Thanks Maxiogee! I always enjoy reading your EO posts, and I deeply appreciate your emphasis on context and clarity.


----------



## la reine victoria

Good old Maxiogee!
 
Your posts never fail to brighten
my day.
 
Congratulations! and 
thanks for everything.
 
​LRV​


----------



## panjandrum

WHOOPIDOO

Congratulations to Maxiogee on reaching this first magnificent milestone.

It's been really great to have another civilising influence in the EO forum.  There's enough of us now to take on the world, and reinforcements are arriving.

Here's to many, many more - and of these and all.

Right on cue for St Pat's day too.

Ah go on, have a wee chaser.


----------



## nichec

Oh Tony....How can you do this to me, don't you want to wait up?  
1000 already!!! And you joined the forum nearly one month after I did....  (where did you find all that time?  )
I love reading your posts and I've been really enjoying shareing this place with someone like you 
Thanks for everything, and please stay with us 

Nicole


----------



## geve

Congratulations Maxiogee ! Here's a little French something to celebrate.


----------



## maxiogee

I am - cherish the moment - lost for words.

I have thoroughly enjoyed being here.
I was directed here by a friend who uses the French/Englsh as she is a kiwi in Switzerland. I was hooked from day one. Sometimes I get really educated as to how others see the words we use/abuse and take for granted. I know I'm a great one for abusing words and try to restraint myself here. My 'wit' I try to bring to bear in almost everything, but sneaking one past the mods is difficult. Best to wrap it up in a bit on on-topicness. I've been saddened occasionally to see a nicely-developing thread get closed for rampant lack of topic and I'm pondering the idea of starting a thread called "Off-topic Heaven" - any and everything would be discussable there (and if anything began to turn into a topic it could be banished to form a proper thread. My concept is that although some of us would just post any whimsy there, the mods might direct the last post or two from a closing-down sale so that the joke could finish it's life in graceful retirement. I've often wanted to post to a thread I find to be shut.

Anyway, back on topic.
I didn't know I had touched so many people.
I am touched (panjandrum knows how I mean that, all is not as it seems).

Many thanks

--edit-- 
Thanks too for the Guinness and the wine. Alas it is not to be.

here's why

However, if any of you are ever in Dublin I will take it as a personal insult if you do not let me buy you a Guinness or two, or even something stronger.


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations, Tony, and well done!


----------



## jokker

Thank you, Maxiogee. Thank you for your sagacious and intelligent help.


----------



## cirrus

Thanks for your input.  

I like the idea of off topic strand when threads derail in interesting directions - ideally the drier the better.  Anyone prepared to moderate a "Funny you should say that forum?"


----------



## Agnès E.

Although we don't meet often, I am one of those who appreciate reading your comments...
Please let me offer you some sample of the other Irish knowhow... (you may contact KellyB for further technical details).


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

It's been a pleasure getting to know you, Maximus Ogeeius!

Here's some hot maple syrup to go with all those offers of Guiness that you can't accept.

Slainte!


----------



## Fernando

Thanks for your posts, Maxiogee.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Congratulations!
(raising a pint of Guiness)


----------



## maxiogee

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Although we don't meet often, I am one of those who appreciate reading your comments...
> Please let me offer you some sample of the other Irish knowhow... (you may contact KellyB for further technical details).



Agnès E.
Thank you. You have no idea how utterly appropriate that picture is. My mother used to knit those bainín sweaters for us when we were young. She even made one or two using the unwashed wool. This meant two things.....
(a) They were waterproof
(b) They stank to high heaven!
Is KellyB _une tricotagiste?_


----------



## Agnès E.

maxiogee said:
			
		

> Agnès E.
> Thank you. You have no idea how utterly appropriate that picture is. My mother used to knit those bainín sweaters for us when we were young. She even made one or two using the unwashed wool. This meant two things.....
> (a) They were waterproof
> (b) They stank to high heaven!


I know the feeling. I have one as well. I love it (and so do my cats), but don't wear it when there is a human audience... 


> Is KellyB _une tricotagiste?_


Héhéhé... I just ordered a jacket and already got a [virtual] pair of gorgious socks!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Congratulations, maxiogee, on 1,000 informative and entertaining posts!

Elizabeth


----------



## Jana337

Glad to have you here - your informative and thoughtful posts are pleasant to read. 

Jana


----------



## maxiogee

Thank you Jana337.
You give me praise I feel uneasy with.
I usually try for humour with my insights and information but don't always feel I've pulled it off quite right.

Once again, thanks to everyone for their welcome and praise.
I've not been here long but I really feel that I've been warmly welcomed and treated with great courtesy, and a bit of "let's give the newbie a bit of leeway." Only this morning I was treated to a display of courtesty to which I was seriously unentitled. You know who you are. It is a lesson learned, thank you.

If any of you are ever in Dublin it would be my pleasure to buy you a Guinness or something equally wet.


----------



## LV4-26

Better late than never. 
Congratulations, maxiogee.
Here's from all your nephews, Uncle O'Gee


----------



## Kelly B

maxiogee said:
			
		

> .....
> (a) They were waterproof
> (b) They stank to high heaven!
> Is KellyB _une tricoteuse?_


 Yes, but you'll be up to 10,000 before I could finish one of those, so how about a smaller offering, in a nice overly-processed odorless commercial yarn? http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v463/knit_chick/FOs/FO_IrishWalkingHat_Alabaster.jpg


----------



## maxiogee

LV4-26 - who let you at the family album? My nephews can be counted on the fingers of one hand, which finger are you?


Kelly B, I won't be so crass as to ask how much you charge for those, but if I feed the wool in through a USB port on my laptop cna you make one to a cap-size of 7 7/8?
Don't even think of knitting with the unwashed wool. My mother deeply regretted the making of those sweaters. The oil made the wool difficult to work with, and made her fingers sore, wrinkled and smelly.


----------



## moodywop

Belated confratulations, Maxiogee! I've added you to the list of EO foreros (along with Panji, Cuchu, Foxfirebrand and others) whose posts I make a point of not missing


----------



## Papalote

1000, eh?  Congratulations, Maxi! 

And since you can`t make it for a beer, what about a cup of coffee at our local Tim Horton`s? Not to worry, the locals are friendly!

(Hope my first attempt at attaching stuff works  )

Cheers!

P


----------



## maxiogee

moodywop, thank you for the endorsement. Should I ever run for public office I'll let you word the election literature for me.


My 'local' Tim Horton's would be the one my wife, son and I went to in Toronto just up the road from the hotel, to meet an e-friend and her husband from the Paisley area - when we 'did' Canada two summers ago. We flew into Vancouver, had a nightmare rail trip meant to bring us to Toronto and flew out of Toronto back to Ireland. 
The coffee in Tim Horton's was okay. So you can raise a cup of cappuchino to me anytime, Papalote, but leave out the doughnuts! The much vaunted doughnuts which my friend had spoken of for years and which I had been looking forward to were dreadful!!! Doughnuts should be deep-fried. That is a sub-article of the _Universal Declaration on Human Rights_. Oven-baked dough is 'bread', or maybe 'cake' if it's sweet enough. 

And yes, the locals were friendly, as were all the Canadians we met - but then that's like saying that the rain is wet, isn't it?

Stunning place. Shame about the neighbours!


----------



## elroy

I'm _extremely_ late (I was on vacation for ten days!), but I've been waiting for this moment to (try to) express how seamlessly you fit right in here!  The thing is, it didn't take more than a few of your posts for me to be able to tell that you were going to be a top-notch member of our community.  The compatibility of your ethos with that of the forum is impeccable: you love language; you insist on context, thoroughness, and seriousness (in the academic sense); you won't settle for mediocre answers or explanations; and you top it all off with crisp wit and a unique Irish flair!

_Hearty congratulations and sincerest thanks! _​


----------



## maxiogee

*Okay, enough is enough.*
_ Please_ stop embarrassing me.
 I'll start using chat and being rude if you guys keep this up!​


----------



## lazarus1907

Ok, Can I claim the pint without the congratulations, then?  

Enhorabuena!


----------



## maxiogee

Certainly, when should I advise the barman to expect you?


----------



## Isotta

Friend! Many thanks indeed!


----------



## fenixpollo

maxiogee said:
			
		

> I didn't know I had touched so many people.  I am touched.


Here's another person who's been touched (figuratively). 

Happy Postiversary, Maxiogee!


----------



## DDT

maxiogee said:
			
		

> I'll start using chat and being rude if you guys keep this up!​



Please do and I'll be able to welcome you to the "outlaw club"    

*outlaw*DDT

P.S. Slainte! (mine's a pint of Kilkenny    )


----------



## maxiogee

DDT said:
			
		

> Please do and I'll be able to welcome you to the "outlaw club"



P l e a s e tell me there is a secret thread where only eligible members may go, where no censors blue pencil is wielded and where there are no "musts", "don'ts" or "can'ts".


----------

